# Norton or Trend Micro



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a Hp pavilion a1630n It came with norton internet security 2006 and I am now using internet security 2008.I recently purchased trend micro antivirus and spyware but have yet to try it.is this a simpler protction software and will it work on my HP without complication? also what is the differance between a security suite and just an antivirus program.I also run webroot and lavasoft .I don't leave the adware program running and I shut the spyware of in norton am I alright like I am or would I get better performance if I loose Norton and install trend micro I I just reformatted a new harddrive and have almost nothing on my PC and I am still going slower than when I first bought it


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I have used them both and like them both. There are alot of norton haters with IMO, out of date information, but nortons is considered one of the best when comparisons are done. Its really going to depend upon which one you prefer. 

as far as the difference between internet security packages and just simple antiviruses. Security packages could include a firewall, antispyware, adblockers and such. it all depends upon the specific product what it includes. Antivirus is such that antivirus, nothing extra. 

as far as which one gives better performance, here again its depends upon your system, IMO, if you have an older system, go with Trend Micros. Nortons will use a little more than trend micros but not much when I compared them on my systems. Trend Micros is easer to use and configure. Nortons can get confusing. 

In general theres not one antivirus utility out there thats perfect. They all will miss stuff. he free ones are as good as the retail ones just may not have all the fancy features. 

Personally I am currently using Nortons Internet Security 2008 without any problems. I was using Trend Micros 2007 until the the subscription expired (after 3 years) and wanted to switch back to nortons to see if its gotten as bad as people was saying.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

For further general security suggestions, have a look here

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

If you decide to change from Norton, have a look at this thread.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f11...ty-products-and-how-to-remove-them-42702.html

Merry Christmas


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

i eventually had to take spysweeper off the startup list. it didn't get along with any of the av's. it is a great on-demand scanner in safe mode. if your lavasoft is real-time, and your spysweeper is also, that could be the reason for the slow response. try temporarily disabling the real-time protection with your spysweeper and see if it makes any difference.
i've read numerous times that norton/symantec charges for phone support. my sister had trendmicro and had high praise for them. i would easily favor trendmicro because of their phone support.


----------



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you although I am still new at usung a computer I tend to agree with you . I have gone from free av ,ca internet ss ,mcafee internet ss,trend micro ,and I always end up putting back norton .I think that HP and symantec are having an affair because all these other programs corumpted one thing or another on some my HP .My pc is one year old still I beleive I purchased a good peice of electronics but I am one of those people that's never satisfied I want more speed more room more more more anyway thanks I apreciate your time .wanna teach me how to mail music files I cant even mail one song don't know how to ZIP or compress them???? thanks Joey


----------

